# "Reel Worthless" 3 for 4 on Blue Marlin



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

We finally made it to St Thomas this afternoon. Along the way we went 3 for 4 on Blue Marlin. The first one we caught was about 40 miles SouthEast of Key West. The next two were off the Dominican Republic. We have video of all three that we will load later. Here are a couple pictures of two of them.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Way2go! Hope the rest of the trip is as good or better! Keep us posted. Don't drink the RUM!

Good Luck, Skip


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, thats pretty.

Great job on the fish.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a stud! What did you estimate he weighed? We just got back from St Thomas. We had four knockdowns in 7 hours of trolling. 1 barracuda, 1 blue, 1 sail, 1 mystery bite - losts of white water (probably a white because we missed it!). Good luck to you guys! Where are you staying: Red Hook?


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that water looks good. Nice fish.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

we estimated the bigger fish at 650 and the other at 400-450. the third fish was about 150.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Six tubber fo shure! Nice work Capt. & crew


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, the first one is certainly a big Blue. Enjoy the Moons of St. Thomas and keep us posted.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NICE,REAL NICE!!!!! GREAT JOB ON THE BLUES. BE LOOKING FOR THE VIDEOS. AGAIN NICE JOB. I'LL BE GLAD WHEN I GET TO STRAP ONE OF THEM TO ME.


----------

